# Knee arthroscopy



## Bill Gates (7 Jul 2009)

Finally went to my GP about my knee a few weeks ago after many years of problems as it recently got so bad it was only just about supporting my weight getting in and out of the car and climbing the stairs. 

Got a phone call this morning and the operation is next Monday. I didn't think it would be so quick as had been planning to race at the end of July and training hard accordingly. 

Can anyone tell me how long to get back to full fitness for racing?


----------



## johnnyh (7 Jul 2009)

can't say for knees, but I had an ankle arthroscopy last Jan.

Got taken down for the op at 9, came round on the ward about 11.30, had lunch about 12.30, and was up and about with a shoe and sock on by 1!

Took it easy for a week so the swelling/bruising could go down, but didn't even use crutches. I was amazed.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

Bill Gates said:


> Finally went to my GP about my knee a few weeks ago after many years of problems as it recently got so bad it was only just about supporting my weight getting in and out of the car and climbing the stairs.
> 
> Got a phone call this morning and the operation is next Monday. I didn't think it would be so quick as had been planning to race at the end of July and training hard accordingly.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long to get back to full fitness for racing?




If it's just the arthroscopy, couple of days and you should be 100%.

If they are going to actually do any remedial work, then depends on what it is.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

Umm, I would say a couple of days is a little bit optimistic. I speak from experience having had three arthroscopies on my right knee (one for an ACL reconstruction and 2 for cartilage tears).

For a fairly minor op and clean up I would say you should be back to full fitness within about 2-3 weeks. It can take a little while for the swelling to settle down and for you to build the muscles back up.

Good luck and I hope you make your race!


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Jul 2009)

Both these estimates are extremely optimistic. By the sound of it you are going to need remedial work of some sort and will be looking for at least six weeks proper rest and rehab before getting on a bike in anger IMO. That's of course if you are able to get back to the same level of 'fitness' for your knee as you had before; it is rather presumptious to assume your problem can be rectified at all without affecting future performance based on my own experience.

Speak to your surgeon after the op. and ask for a considered opinion on whether it will heal fully and if so, how long before you are back cycling. After one surgery for me it was five weeks, after another it was three months, both with some permanent deterioration in performance and a promise of future osteo-arthritis to boot. It all depends on the damage you have and what needs to be done to rectify it. You sound otherwise fit which is a good thing for recovery time and effect of physio, etc. - muscle wastage as a result of surgery and post-op recovery was a big issue for me which delayed me getting back on a bike. 

Fingers crossed it's only a minor correction that is required. But it doesn't sound like it, given that you have suffered for years. Sorry to sound so cynical, but you have to consider the possibility that it may not go as well as you would like.


----------



## ChrisKH (7 Jul 2009)

Well there you go; major differences in opinion! Your surgeon will have the best idea post surgery. I would have thought racing at the end of July would only be possible if you sold your soul to the devil though.


----------



## magnatom (7 Jul 2009)

Remember I did say, fairly minor op and clean up. Of course if the surgeon finds something that means the operation is more significant then it extends the recovery time. 

I managed to get back on the judo mat 3 weeks after two of my knee ops (9 months after the first! 

Of course (and I also hinted this but should have expanded) you leg will not be as strong as before. Muscles waste very quickly after an op. So your leg will not be as strong for a while. 

So I suppose (re-reading your OP) Chris is right, that you won't have full fitness back by the race, but you certainly could/should be back on the bike, IMO.


----------



## Bigtwin (7 Jul 2009)

*My father in law has just has this done.

The **arthroscopy is just a look see inside. He has this done first - was fine after a couple of days.

They had a corrective procedure done at a later date - different matter, they did a lot of scraping about and cleaning etc, and that took a lot longer to get back to normal.
*


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jul 2009)

The husband had one done last year. Used crutches for the rest of the day but was fine in a ridiculously short time. However he's not a racer so I can't help with that question. It did heal really well though and was remarkably pain free.


----------



## craigwend (9 Jul 2009)

I had a 'Arthroscopic Subacromial Decompression' on my shoulder about 8 weeks ago and have only began to get back to full fitness after about five weeks; and thats the shoulder! so not weight bearing like the knee, you mention 'operation' and also 'Arthroscopic' is it one or both?

What suprised me was how long I took to just recover from the op, over a week from the general, I checked with my physio and after 3 weeks could ride, then (very) slowly built up strength again, and it's amazing how quickly you can lose it.


Looking at the other post there seems a massive 'range' of times, as my GP reminded me when I went for a sick note, 'you have had an operation' & standard time for most is 6 weeks recovery - also due to insurance I was not allowed to drive car for 6 weeks

So lots of factors, ask people (surgeon, gp physio) & good luck


----------



## Bill Gates (10 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I had three operations in the seventies on the same knee. Two were to repair the medial ligament which had been made useless by the breaking of the bone holding the top end of the ligament in a football tackle. The third was to repair/remove cartiliage.

That's how I got into cycling which was recommended to me in order to build up the supporting muscles and help stabilise the knee. From that I got into racing, but gave that up 27 years ago. Have been trying to get back to cycling; initially just riding and then racing again after suffering two heart attacks since 2004, but my knee is knackered from years of playing competitive squash and is definitely holding me back.

The knee makes horrible crunching noises when I bend it and is very unstable causing pain when I'm not precise enough with how I must place my leg in a certain way when exercising and/or at rest or in bed. If the surface is slippery then it can be agony. So nothing to lose. I'll update Monday pm.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2009)

I also have had two done on the same knee.
First one 6 weeks.Then back on light duties.Middle of the night while working it gave way .Second op 9 weeks off.Light duties till Surgeon cleared me for full time duties.
We are all different.But do take it easy.It's best in the long run.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2009)

4 weeks for me after cartlidge tear, however I maybe should of taken longer, all depends on your circumstances, my job is on feet most of the day, bending down,kneeling occasionally. Not ideal really!! About 3months till fully fit.


----------



## Bill Gates (13 Jul 2009)

Back home now. My understanding is that the consultant removed the debris caused by the torn ligaments and meniscus that were floating about and sliced away other torn bits. IOW a general tidy up.

The other objective was to view the damage and provide a long term prognosis. It seems that on a scale of 1-5 with 5 being the worst; that the posterior cruciate ligament (PCL) and anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) are a 3 and the lateral collateral ligament (LCL) is a 4 (bone on bone fibula/femur).

No imminent desperate need but in the long term I need a knee replacement. Cycling and/or swimming is good; impact sports, running etc is bad. 

I'm happy with that as should up back on the bike again soon but probably need a bit more time to get the ligaments and muscles strong enough again for racing maybe waiting until next year.

All in all I'm pleased that I had the op.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jul 2009)

Glad it went well and to your satisfaction 

 Take it easy now - don't be tempted give in to the temptation to start back too soon . It's too easy to do - and to mess it all up for the longer term 

Bonne Chance


----------



## marvinr (20 Jul 2009)

This procedure is non invasive and a staple now for any type of surgery that requires attention to detail. Chances are if you have any sport related injury, you have undergone this procedure.Arthroscopic Knee surgery is one of the most common types of Arthroscopic Surgery. Since many problems may come up during surgery being performed to repair a joint, this state of the art course of action is exceptionally helpful for the Surgeon.arthroscopy


----------

